# Looking for a Outpatient Coder Job in MD



## Thomas Evans  (Jul 3, 2013)

I am a CPC with 3 years of experience.


----------



## lfisher78 (Jul 6, 2013)

Cigna is hiring medical coders in MD.


----------

